# Crypt ID



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

What is this? I was under the maybe false impression that it was the C. cordata 'Rosanervig' I don't think that it is a nutrient deficiency as I dose a heavy EI method. Comments?

Mother plant leaf:



Baby:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably cordata, yes.

Magnesium deficiency?


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Good idea Cavan. Maybe Mg deficiency. I just checked, GH=7. I also looked up my water report:

http://mn-stpaul.civicplus.com/DocumentCenter/View/1492

Is 9 ppm of Mg enough? No other plants appear to be showing any sign of deficiency.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There's a Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis variant that tends to look chlorotic like that, also with good nutrient supply. It's sold as in-vitro plant (in Europe) under the missapplied name C. x purpurea. http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-bes...ata-siamensis-und-blassii-t35570.html#p278172


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish I could remember where and when I first received this plant. Any guess where I can get some real C. cordata 'Rosanervig'? I would like to compare.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

A few new pictures.



Bottom of same leaf.



They do get quite red...

I did stumble across this

https://torontoplantman.wordpress.c...y-aquatics-aka-charlie-drews-giant-red-crypt/

The leaves sure look similar....


----------

